# Pink foam base question



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

When I look at some layout, I see some people put a base of pink foam and some other no.
I read that the one put pink foam is especially if you want to include a river a something under the track or at lower level.

Is there any advantage to use this, or if we don't plan things above can build direct on top of the frame (MDF or plywood)
Thank you for your advices
Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Having the pink foam accomplishes a couple of things ...

1. It's relatively easy to carve down into it to create valleys, river paths, etc.

2. It offers good sound/vibration dampening for the track.

If you plan to have a "contoured" layout, I'd suggest using the foam ... carve valleys, build up for hills, etc.

If you plan on having a "flatland" layout (no valleys), I'd still suggest something to control vibration ... either a thin layer of foam (1/2" or so), cork, or perhaps some laminate floor (Pergo, etc.) foam-sheet underlayment.

As an aside, the foam can be painted with any household latex paint. It can be glued with foam-dedicated Liquid Nails, along with a few dabs of hot glue for quick grab.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, interesting points to consider
Joe


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

how do you secure it to the plywood sheet? 
I'm going 3/4" plywood, but will have about 4" of it for carving scenery hills, and secure one sheet of it to another? 
and then how do you secure the cork bed to it and then the rails to it all?

and for the wiring, do you drill holes through it to down below, or drape it across and down the edges?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a non-petroleum based glue that is a caulk gun tube. I think it is called Liquid Nails. Make sure it is non-petroleum (tube will saying "for foam use.....they use it for attaching foam insulation to wood studs.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 1" foam glued to my 5/8" plywood base. I used a cheap tube of latex caulk from HD to glue it down.
All of my wiring is via holes drilled thru the whole deal. If you ever change your mind, it's easy to fill the holes with WS Foam Putty.
No rocket science here.
Bob


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Some latex caulks contain petroleum products that can attach the foam. Water based caulk should work great.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> If you plan on having a "flatland" layout (no valleys), I'd still suggest something to control vibration ... either a thin layer of foam (1/2" or so), cork, or perhaps some laminate floor (Pergo, etc.) foam-sheet underlayment.


Real "flatland" is never flat. One should always plan to include a little terrain variation, even if it is very slight.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, I would suggest not using too much adhesive to attach your pink foam to the wood surface. Wood will swell or contract with heat and humidity, while your pink foam will not. That means the wood will want to pull away if you, for example, cover the entire surface with adhesive. I'd use enough along two perpendicular edges to sort of tack the sheet of foam into place and let the other two edges float. That way, the wood can rise and fall without affecting the sheet as much.

Best wishes,


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

No question that wood expands or contracts depending on humidity, ask any woodworker. But even then the amount is miniscule, although it can mess a project up. We're talking thousands of a inch not fractions. I think the foam has enough "give" to accept wood movement, even more so if latex caulk is used as the adhesive.


----------

